# Baltimore Area



## JenR (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey y'all!

Calling all Maryland/DC/NoVA/Philly peeps!  I have heard about this photo walk in Baltimore.  Sounds like a fun time to get out and shoot and meet other photographers in the area.

Oh - the details... it's a charity photowalk in Baltimore, MD (Mount Vernon area meeting up at the Washington Monument) on Sept 4 to benefit the House of Ruth (local domestic violence shelter). Check in begins at 8:30 and the walk is 9am-noon. Everyone is welcome, from camera phone users to professional DSLRs. There are over $600 in prizes to be awarded to the top photographers participating! You can find more information at http://photowalk.jen...photography.com

So... who is in?


----------

